# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Complex Character Induced LD (also in Research)

## Sesquipedalian

This thread is also in Research, but I haven't had a lot of traffic at all.

The CCILD is a technique that I have used personally to break my year-long dry spell. To do this, one must first create a character that is complex in multiple areas, like a protagonist in a novel. Then, make the character 'come alive' in your mind, so to speak. When you go to bed, doing whatever else you want to get a LD, make light-hearted, but interesting conversation with the character. The subject shouldn't be something that can normally keep you awake at night.

After doing this for a while, ignoring any sensations you might have, SP and HI might form, and then a dream. keep the conversation going through this, up until the dream forms and stabilizes on its own. Stabilize any way you like, and proceed as you will.

The way this works is that keeping a conversation moving requires logic, and ignoring sensations will let the body fall asleep. The flow of the conversation also can be a means of tracking how you are doing. Tangents can mean that something is up, and you need to focus a little more.

I'd like anyone that tries this to post here and report back. I'd like to have a wide range as proof that this works before I give it to newbies. Thanks!

----------


## LouieO

I might try this tonight. It sounds logical and fun. If I do do it I'll report back!

----------


## Spliph

Thats interesting..

Ill try that when i get a chance and report back.

Take care

----------


## Ivi942

That's very interesting! And I have lots of my own original characters, it'll be fun trying to talk to them!  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Interesting, I do something similar just about every night when trying to fall asleep because it takes me awhile to get to sleep.  :tongue2:  This has never resulted in me becoming lucid however. I always just...eventually fall asleep. Has this even worked for anyone? OP did not post experiences. Generally though, going to bed at night is not a good time to attempt to become lucid...your REM cycles will be extremely short.

(also, let's not create duplicate threads)

----------


## Sesquipedalian

Sorry, but there is so little traffic in Research that maybe 4-5 people actually read into this.

I've had this work for me, and that is why I posted it in the first place. This is more intended to be used for WBTB, but one can use it how he desires. There are far too many variables with this kind of stuff to be regimented.

----------


## zebrah

I'm going to try this right now ill post back tomarow on how it goes.

----------


## zebrah

ugh I was to awake to do anything I might try later today because I'm gunna need a nap

----------


## lordyM

This is a really good idea, but I don't use WBTBs, so I won't really use it.

^ also nice double post, Zebrah

----------


## beachgirl

sounds interesting, i'd like to hear how others fare and might try it myself

----------


## Sesquipedalian

That's exactly what I'm trying to do. I would like some more info from other people before I send it out to complete newbies. This is a little nutty in the set-up, but it should be able to work for a long time.

As for being too awake, from what I've seen recently, being a little more awake makes WILD's smoother. This is only my own opinion, however, and it shouldn't be taken to heart. Assumptions are limits that can be avoided, so keep trying.

----------


## mrdeano

People find it a lot easier to dream of faces that they find familiar or they have seen before. 

I think for this to be effective, the character has to look like someone you have seen before in order to dream about them fairly quickly.

I heard this somewhere -





> Less than 1% of all characters we dream about (in REM) are aliens, ghosts or other sci-fi creatures. We dream of familiar people.

----------


## A dreamer168

Hmmmm......do you think this could work with TV characters.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

dreamer- As long as you can really work with them for a while, and you keep interest, then yes, I think it would work. TV characters are a little more detailed and fleshed-out than many people could come up with, anyway.

Could you tell me what comes of this when you try it a few times? Much appreciated.

mrdeano- There are lies, damn lies, and statistics. How could a percent be made if the only person that knows what is going on is in it? How could one remember enough faces to get to fractions of a percent? I mark the statistic as an assumption, and therefore, a possible limit. Just remember that in an LD, anything you can think of is possible. Do what you want; that is the flexibility I'm striving for.

----------


## A dreamer168

I'll try it tonight. I love to imagine anyway. I can't see pictures in my head, but I can imagine.

----------


## A dreamer168

I'll try this tonight. I probably can't visualize the character...but I can definitely imagine.

----------


## MisterHyde

I actually do this when I am struggling to sleep.  I tell myself to find a random person, then imagine myself walking with them, listening to what they have to say, until their voice is as if they are in the room with me.  Within minutes I am asleep.  Have had many mad conversations with DCs this way!

----------


## A dreamer168

Is it required to visualize the person?

----------


## Sesquipedalian

Nope, it not required to visualize. Think of it as talking to someone, and based on the personality and stuff you have for them, see how they would react. This would be for just getting started, though. It gets pretty easy as time goes on.

Mister Hyde: Interesting. Have you ever used this to enter an LD? (BTW, have you seen Dr. Jekyll around? I can't seem to find him.  ::D: )

----------


## mrdeano

> mrdeano- There are lies, damn lies, and statistics. How could a percent be made if the only person that knows what is going on is in it? How could one remember enough faces to get to fractions of a percent? I mark the statistic as an assumption, and therefore, a possible limit. Just remember that in an LD, anything you can think of is possible. Do what you want; that is the flexibility I'm striving for.



I would like to mention that I have already tried making up a character quite a while back. Every part of this character was thought out and taken in consideration. I even went far enough to draw her.
However, no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't summon this character. At least not what I was expecting. She always looked different to how I imagined it. It ruined the experience.
So I decided to take a face of an actress I knew of. And I managed to summon her more or less straight away.

All I am saying is, not everyone is confident enough to summon made up people. It is a hard task to do, especially if it looks generic.
Why not make the process easier my using a familiar face? or do you want this technique to be difficult for newcomers?

----------


## Dire

> Every part of this character was thought out and taken in consideration. I even went far enough to draw her.
> However, no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't summon this character.



It's funny that you bring that up, I was thinking about this technique a while back, and had just popped on to post about the possibility of using this technique to actually _create_ characters. There are a couple reasons I think this would be useful.

Dreams tend to stabilize more quickly when they have room to "make their own decisions". If you are visualizing a door, and you say to yourself "I know exactly what's behind the door", you're not leaving any space for the dream's ability to create. If you open the door with no expectations, and let the dream create the environment on the other side, you have just had a successful interaction with your dream. Could not the same thing be said about dream characters? It seems to me that if you had created a character who you know inside and out, you might spend too much time debating over how this character would react in conversation. However, if one interacts with a character that they have very few preconceptions about, you give yourself an opportunity to let your subconscious create their personality, and it might seem even more real. It's one thing to ask someone what their favorite food is when you already know it's pizza, but it's another thing to ask someone the same question, and get an answer you didn't see coming at all.

From a creative standpoint, I feel like the strengths of this technique would come through in the character itself. Because dreaming is so heavily dependent on the creative center of the brain, you're given an opportunity to access it a lot more easily than while you're fully awake. I'd bet that even in the between waking/dreaming threshold, you could create some really interesting multi-dimensional characters that you might never have thought have otherwise.

There are my two cents.

----------


## Puffin

I'll this in a WILD combo tonight and report back.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

Nice! How'd it work for you?

----------

